# Enclosure build!



## Erebos (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey guys I have had a week of APS so I thought I would keep occupied and build some enclosures.
















Cheers Brenton


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Feb 22, 2012)

they look great, what's going in them?


----------



## Jarrod_H (Feb 22, 2012)

Sweet enclosures! You should defiantly build and sell them.
If I was in the market to upgrade I would buy em.
Are they all fitted for lights and so on?


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 22, 2012)

Very niiice!


----------



## Erebos (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks guys if your interested in them pm me until I upgrade my subscription. I will be filling them with green pythons as there flame retardant and water proof. So basicly will never rot and last forever. Mine are fitted with proherp heat panels and habistat dimming thermostats and they are the best insulating material on the market. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 22, 2012)

They do like awesome  so sleek


----------



## guzzo (Feb 22, 2012)

They look really great ...well done


----------



## reptalica (Feb 22, 2012)

What's your location mate??? Cheers and nice work, truly nice work.


----------



## Erebos (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm in Canberra I sent you a pm and thank you. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## DanNG (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice work Brenton!


----------



## Focus (Feb 22, 2012)

wow, really nice work


----------



## Erebos (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's another picture.





Thanks for the nice comments guys. Dan we better still be on for those beers in a couple months I'm working up a thirst. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## DanNG (Feb 23, 2012)

Their chilling as we speak


----------



## Erebos (Feb 23, 2012)

DanNG said:


> Their chilling as we speak



Cool beans. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks great Brenton awesome work


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 23, 2012)

They look really good Brenton - very professional, well done.

You should have no problems offloading a fair few of these. However, since you've just made them and haven't really started using them, can you really guarantee they'll never rot, warp etc?


----------



## Erebos (Feb 23, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> They look really good Brenton - very professional, well done.
> 
> You should have no problems offloading a fair few of these. However, since you've just made them and haven't really started using them, can you really guarantee they'll never rot, warp etc?



Yes I can I know a few ppl who have used these for over 10 years and still look identical to when they where built with no saging, discoloration or rot. In fact if it rots or warps In the time you have it I will replace it as I'm that comfortable to do so. And with all tests with temps done now I can say these have been the most thermally efficient enclosure I have ever used. 

If anyone has any quires pm me ill be happy to discuss it with you. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 23, 2012)

Sounds good mate, thanks for the response.

Any close-up pics of the door hinges and the way it is put together - i.e glue, nails etc.

If you have purposely made it so we can't see those areas, I understand.


----------



## Jamesss (Feb 23, 2012)

They look awesome, what're they made of?
James.


----------



## Erebos (Feb 23, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Sounds good mate, thanks for the response.
> 
> Any close-up pics of the door hinges and the way it is put together - i.e glue, nails etc.
> 
> If you have purposely made it so we can't see those areas, I understand.



There all hinged doors there all designed so there strong and sturdy. All have been CNC routed so it's a front perfect frame the machine will cost you about 60k and you can't see any joins from the front. I'm not giving many secrets away. They are for sale if your interested pm me. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 23, 2012)

Finished those enclosures yet..?


----------



## Erebos (Feb 24, 2012)

He chondro box is complete sorry about the crap picture as I had some new arivals today that went in that I had to mist.













if anyone wishes to place a order please on me as a exact stack identical to this one will be around $1600 unwired we can custom build enclosures to suit as well. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks great! 

How much for just the one 2-1 enclosure?


----------



## Erebos (Feb 24, 2012)

They will be about $600 if you buy it singly. as the stack we will discount them these are the introductory prices guys they can vary depending on stock and optional extras. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## graphitebeans (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow! Pity you're in Canberra! I'd love to buy one, but Townsville is a bit far and shipping would be a bit much...


----------



## kr0nick (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey Brenton, Is that PVC board or your fibreglass idea as I was chasing up some pvc board but my uncle said it couldn't be plastic welded but he was A welder 7-8 years ago


----------



## Erebos (Mar 6, 2012)

It's my and a friends design there for sale if your interested pm me. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 9, 2012)

I very much approve and want and need and am going to save and all sorts of things.
I like. I like a lot. Very visually appealing!
Well done  Now I have to decide how many I want and how big etc......


----------



## raycam01_au (Mar 9, 2012)

very cool

look gr8


----------



## Jande (Mar 13, 2012)

They look great. I'd love one but NT is too far to ship hehe. Will keep you in mind if we're posted down that way sometime in the future.


----------



## Erebos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jande said:


> They look great. I'd love one but NT is too far to ship hehe. Will keep you in mind if we're posted down that way sometime in the future.



Thx we spend a lot of time building these and I will never use anything else. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 13, 2012)

They look awesome


----------



## cement (Mar 13, 2012)

br3nton said:


> Thanks guys if your interested in them pm me until I upgrade my subscription. I will be filling them with green pythons as there flame retardant and water proof. So basicly will never rot and last forever. Mine are fitted with proherp heat panels and habistat dimming thermostats and they are the *best insulating material on the market. *
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton




What are they made of?


----------



## Erebos (Mar 13, 2012)

cement said:


> What are they made of?



Good question... It's a PVC foam board great installation light strong and will never warp or rot and as I said earlier if it rots I will replace it. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 13, 2012)

can't wait to get mine and the lil guy that will be in it! 
Wish I didn't open this thread, making me more impatient hahaha!


----------



## treeofgreen (Mar 29, 2012)

these look awesome brother!! Props!


----------



## Erebos (Mar 29, 2012)

Props? 


Cheers Brenton


----------

